# Repticon New Port Richey - August 10 & 11, 2013



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
August 10 & 11, 2013

Where:
All Sports Arena
7716 Rutillio Court
Port Richey, FL 34653

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon New Port Richey:
Repticon's presence in the Florida market continued to grow as in December 2012, a new show made its debut along the more northern section of Florida's Gulf Coast with Repticon New Port Richey! This two day event, packed with all kinds of quality reptiles, amphibians, and other exotic species, found home at New Port Richey's All Sports Arena. The weekend was full of hourly educational seminars and live animal presentations, and door prize raffles sponsored by Exo Terra. Check this page again to learn more about what is in store for New Port Richey with Repticon in August 2013!

For more information: Repticon New Port Richey Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Will anybody on here be vending at this?
If so what frogs will you have available?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

My son, Landen and I will be vending at Repticon this weekend at New Port Richey. 
We will also be giving a presentation each afternoon. We are going to cover a lot of topics, including vivarium building, breeding, egg and tadpole care, habitat requirements, bug culturing and more.

We be offering most of our Tinc and Auratus froglets at $25-30 ea

Terribs, Orange
Vittatus - subadults and froglets
Tincs Patricia, Powder Blue, Bakhuis, Alanis, Azureus
Various Auratus 
Leucs - subadults and froglets
Vents - subadults

ff's, flour beetles, bean beetles, springs, isos
Culturing supplies


----------

